# startup network

## fuzz

every time I reboot my computer I have to type dhcpcd to get the net work going is there any way you can have it do it on start up

----------

## klieber

 *fuzz wrote:*   

> every time I reboot my computer I have to type dhcpcd to get the net work going is there any way you can have it do it on start up

 

Although I don't use dhcp, I believe:

```
#rc-update add dhcpd default
```

should do the trick (though it might simply be "dhcp" instead of "dhcpd")

---kurt

----------

## dArkMaGE

are you sure you followed all the instructions for setting up a dhcp based network? there is no specific dhcp init script, its just started up as part of the net init script.

----------

## Fmangeant

Could you try to edit the file /etc/conf.d/net, and add :

iface_eth0="dhcp"

and then type :

# rc-update add net.eth0 default

Regards

----------

